# Lightroom 4's Blurb vs Bay Photo vs others?



## Heitz (May 28, 2012)

I was surprised to find Lightroom 4's "Book" module interfaces with Blurb.com.  I'm making a wedding album for a friend, and now its come time to have it printed.  Usually, I use Bay Photo for my printing needs, because they're consistent and very professional.  I've not used Blurb before, but several website reviews lead me to believe their books are better than decent.  Has anyone used both and have an opinion?  Thanks


----------

